# Fibromyalgia



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

I have not been officially diagnosed with FMS but will be seeing a new doctor next week who is young and very knowlegable. He gave symposium and made you feel it is not in your head even though all your blood work etc. comes back perfect. I have massive pain throughout my body along with IBS, depression,dry mouth, sores on the sides of my mouth and in the last week both of my hands are numb and feel asleep. Does anyone else experience this numbness problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

Linda,My hands feel the same. They also burn, tingle, and have shooting pains. At first my neurologist thought I had diabetic neuropathy. I'm sure it's fibro.Southern


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi LindaC:Yes, I do have a lot of similar symptoms. I get the pain in different parts of my body, dry mouth. I also get the sores in my mouth (usually on my gums). I wasn't sure if that was from a virus or the fibro. I started rinsing my mouth with an anti-bacterial mouthwash, it helped for a bit and then it came back. I also get the tingling and numbness in my fingers and toes (that's when I know the fm is bad). Haven't had it for awhile, thank God.Good luck with upcoming doc appt. let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

I have suffered horribly from mouth sores all my life and then it got so much worse before I got diagnosed with fibro. I was getting 5 or 6 sores at a time and it would take weeks for them to go away just to have another batch come in! I couldn't go sore free at all. I started taking alot of Vitamin C for allergies about that time from a friend's recommendation and lo and behold, about 2 weeks later, I realized that my mouth sores were gone! It's an immune thing, y'all! It goes right along with our fibro, wouldn't ya know. Or least, that's how it was with me. Then, when I started the MSM, the sores have completely gone away and I may get one every 2 months or so.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

I don't get mouth sores. I never sleep, I have problems remembering words, problems writing, burning hands & thighs, cold, tingling feet, my chest sweats and my arms feel cold. I have difficulty swallowing, IBS, poor memory, calf cramps and visual migranes(aura but no headache, thank God). I was diagnosed with "muscular rheumatism" 30 years ago and just found out that it's the old name for fibro. That old doctor was really ahead of his time.Southern


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome LindaC. One of my first symptoms besides waking up with stiffness and aching in my hands and feet, was having my limbs fall asleep on me at night. I would wake up and then would have to wake my whole arm and leg up. This rarely happens now, but it happened quite frequently then. I have mild numbness and tingling in my fingers and toes. They (especially my toes) are extremely sensitive when bumped and are very sensitive to cold. It is in the 50's and 60's, and I still wear two pairs of socks. In the winter I have to warm them manually. As far as mouth sores, you could try staying away from sugars. I tend to get them when I eat too much sugar. Citric acid can make them worse too. Rinsing with hydrogen peroxide may be helpful I've heard.


----------

